# 1436 and Decked out



## who pooted? (Apr 6, 2009)

History: I bought this 1436 boat, trailer, and 69 model evinrude 9.5 (no longer have that motor, now I have an 18hp motor) for $250 about a year ago from an old man that my friend worked with in the quarry's. The boats i.d. tag is gone so I have no idea what year/make it is. The old man said he bought it new back in 65, but can't remember the make. It sat in his field for about 6 years and to my surprise it didn't leak a bit. I've had the boat for about 2 years. I built a front deck on it from treated lumber and it looked great. I needed the deck b/c I usually fished alone and desperately needed the weight to keep the front end down. Now I've decided to go all alum. So here's the first step- removing the old wood in the transom and putting new marine grade and painting it with some industrial paint. Lucky for me I manage a paint store so no searching for this stuff.
Here's some pics of the boat:


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 7, 2009)

Rephrase that first sentence b/c I contradict myself later. It should've read "I bought this boat about 2 years ago.


----------



## Basshole (Apr 7, 2009)

That is what mine looked like about 60 days ago. It was really not that hard to build out...Clarkster 2000 helped alot as this was my first build. You can crush this project if you have a spare week lying around somewhere. Just need to have the items in hand to get going. I wanted to use aluminum, but man would that have added a ton of money to the project. Maybe my next one though.

Good luck on the project and if you need anything, go to my post as I basically put it all down if you have questions. 

Have fun with it, as it was one of the most rewarding things I have done in some time.


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 13, 2009)

Just got done cuttin out the new transom, but I'll be damned if i'm not 2 bolts short to get er done. I also need to buy some marine silicone for all the bolts/holes etc. After the transom is bolted in I've got to go get a couple welds done on the top cross supports for the corners and a spot weld on the front of the boat. After that's done I'll start cutting the alum angle for the deck. Is it wrong that I feel pretty.....oh so pretty......! I'm giddy as a frickin school girl. You are right this is very rewarding so far. 
Who Pooted?


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd use 3M 5200 to seal them thar bolts, sonny............lol


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Macgyver I figured instead of the 3M I'd just use some old chewing gum, mesh tape, and scrap sheets of aluminum foil. HA HA I couldn't help myself with the hole Macgyver bit. I bought some of that 5200 and boy that stuff works quite well. Damn hard to get it off your finger too! I just about had my fingernail permanently attached to my finger, apparently I didn't clean off to well and when i woke up in the morning that sucker was stuck down.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 15, 2009)

5200 is good stuff. I used it to seal some holes I had and it worked great.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 15, 2009)

lol.. your killing me man , you forgot the bailing wire though....  

5200 is permanent, but in wet or below the waterline applications, I wouldn't use anything else. in areas not below the waterline or in non wet locations 4200 is good also , but not permanent so it can be removed.

I used 5200 on something on my glass boat and went to remove it . took pieces of fiberglass off with it ...


----------



## ober51 (Apr 15, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> lol.. your killing me man , you forgot the bailing wire though....
> 
> 5200 is permanent, but in wet or below the waterline applications, I wouldn't use anything else. in areas not below the waterline or in non wet locations 4200 is good also , but not permanent so it can be removed.
> 
> I used 5200 on something on my glass boat and went to remove it . took pieces of fiberglass off with it ...



Can I use 4200 around my transom when I redo, or opt for the 5200?


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 16, 2009)

Macgyver
I just got done getting the transom back in and bolting down my two handles on the back of my transom. All stainless steel w/nylock nuts. I still need to get a couple of welds done before it's complete. I'll have pictures to keep my project updated tomorrow. I put the 5200 anywhere a screw or bolt was located on my transom be it above or below the waterline. I sealed around the bolt/washers and also just covered the top of them as well. Them things are completely sealed! Hope I got it right with it being permanent and all. I guess that stuff has a similar hardness as JB Kwik? I talked to 3M to see if it was paintable and they said after it's fully cured. I meant to ask if it was sandable as well, b/c as I mentioned I got all the seams around any connection area and they could stand a little smoothing. Sure do wish it came in clear. 
My original plan was to paint my boat in a camo pattern or just plain olive drab, but as I've sanded down the hull in some areas to bare aluminum I can't help being drawn to the shiny metal :shock: . Damned ADD! I'm almost considering just going back to bare shiny alum and maybe shining it up even more with some Mothers Polish. I just would worry about it getting a waterline on it do to the profiling from the sanding. Figured polish might help. Good thing is it will be stored in my garage and not sitting in water all the time.
I'm out-Adam


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 21, 2009)

I got just about 75% of the boat sanded...er wire wheeled. Boy that has to be the funnest part of the build! I will say that using the wire wheel really does a good job plus it beat the heck out of hand sanding or chemical stripping. I'm going to camo my boat, and I wanted to know if anyone else had done theirs? Some pictures would be great or link to your build. I was hoping to do it without a kit. They are too expensive plus I've seen some nice ones done with leaves and fake plants bought from hobby stores. I plan on camo-ing (I just made up a word) the engine too. Here's some pics:


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking good! I hope sanding it down is the hardest part lol. That is one time consuming task. I only had 3 cup brushes (should have bought 5) but I got through it all with a few wires still intact. That handle probably is helpful. Keep up the good work and good luck!


----------



## Zum (Apr 22, 2009)

Way to get the paint off.
I think theres stencils here,if I'm remembering correctly.
I'll do a search later to see what i can find.
Should be able to make one yourself either with cardboard stencils or laminate paper.
I've seen people do it with regular marsh grass and natural stuff,depends on the look your into.


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help on the camo there ZUM. How's the weather up there in Nova Scotia? I guess you do mainly smallmouth/pike/muskelunge? I probably mispelled the last one.


----------



## Zum (Apr 22, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> Thanks for the help on the camo there ZUM. How's the weather up there in Nova Scotia? I guess you do mainly smallmouth/pike/muskelunge? I probably mispelled the last one.


Weather=crappy,atleast the last couple days,rain,wind warning...giving good after,for a week or so,10-14 degreessC
Mainly smallmouth and pickeral for me,theres trout,salmon,stripers,shad,all the ocean species etc.Theres no pike or musky here(took the easy spelling


----------



## Zum (Apr 22, 2009)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3226&hilit=camo+stencils
The top right of the page has a search engine,if you type camo in there lots of different boats will come up to give you ideas of what you might want.
https://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=88421
Theres also this,we have heard and seen mixed reveiws on this though;
https://www.camo4u.com/cgi-bin/edit/camo4u/camo4u/dbdata/qs?UserList=listings&UserKeys=boat+&M=10
This is my last one,I promise,might be the best info and job.
https://www.allmudmotors.com/blogs/how-to-do-it-yourself-and-more/622382-camo-paint-stencil-tips


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 22, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Macgyver said:
> 
> 
> > lol.. your killing me man , you forgot the bailing wire though....
> ...



sorry just got back to this thread. I'd use 5200 below the waterline and anything that is a permanent repair as you'll have loads of fun trying to get something off that's sealed with 5200 . if it is something you think you may take apart in the future then I'd use 4200.


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 22, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> Macgyver
> I just got done getting the transom back in and bolting down my two handles on the back of my transom. All stainless steel w/nylock nuts. I still need to get a couple of welds done before it's complete. I'll have pictures to keep my project updated tomorrow. I put the 5200 anywhere a screw or bolt was located on my transom be it above or below the waterline. I sealed around the bolt/washers and also just covered the top of them as well. Them things are completely sealed! Hope I got it right with it being permanent and all. I guess that stuff has a similar hardness as JB Kwik? I talked to 3M to see if it was paintable and they said after it's fully cured. I meant to ask if it was sandable as well, b/c as I mentioned I got all the seams around any connection area and they could stand a little smoothing. Sure do wish it came in clear.
> My original plan was to paint my boat in a camo pattern or just plain olive drab, but as I've sanded down the hull in some areas to bare aluminum I can't help being drawn to the shiny metal :shock: . Damned ADD! I'm almost considering just going back to bare shiny alum and maybe shining it up even more with some Mothers Polish. I just would worry about it getting a waterline on it do to the profiling from the sanding. Figured polish might help. Good thing is it will be stored in my garage and not sitting in water all the time.
> I'm out-Adam




good deal .. sounds like it's coming along. my boat isn't painted either and I'm thinking of polishing it also .


----------



## Macgyver (Apr 22, 2009)

ya, i'd paint the camo, if that's the route you want to take. I've seen to many of the camo vinyl kits peel off on 4 wheelers and other things.


----------



## CBGale2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Stryker777 said:


> Looking good! I hope sanding it down is the hardest part lol. That is one time consuming task. I only had 3 cup brushes (should have bought 5) but I got through it all with a few wires still intact. That handle probably is helpful. Keep up the good work and good luck!



Im in the process of stripping my 15ft v down right now, it has atleast two layers of paint on it, Im on my 2nd cup brush and 6th or 7th wire wheel. Its amazing were you find the wire pieces after they fly off, had one get between two shirts, I leaned over the boat and now I have a pierced nipple :shock: . I've been at it for days now, but the end is in sight. Those boats with the camo jobs look awsome, cant wait to see how yours turns out.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 22, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > Macgyver said:
> ...



Thanks for the answer, I went 5200.


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, finally got all the boat cleaned/wire wheeled. Boy was that just too much fun. Got some rattle cans of Zinc Chromate to prime the bare aluminum. Took a little over three cans to do the sides, front, back, and bottom of the boat. Directions say I have to wait 48 hours before the initial topcoat. I went ahead and power washed the cowling on my old motor. I'm gonna finish painting the boat first and then maybe camo the motor too. Regardless, there will be a purchase soon on some TINBOAT.NET stickers to go on the motor or the boat. Here's some pictures of the progress so far:


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> Okay, finally got all the boat cleaned/wire wheeled. Boy was that just too much fun. Got some rattle cans of Zinc Chromate to prime the bare aluminum. Took a little over three cans to do the sides, front, back, and bottom of the boat. Directions say I have to wait 48 hours before the initial topcoat. I went ahead and power washed the cowling on my old motor. I'm gonna finish painting the boat first and then maybe camo the motor too. Regardless, there will be a purchase soon on some TINBOAT.NET stickers to go on the motor or the boat. Here's some pictures of the progress so far:



Hey, great job. Where did you get the zinc chromate cans?


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 27, 2009)

Got em at a local marine store here in Little Rock. Zinc Chromate is hard to find now, not many people carry it. Here's the website to the one I usedhttps://www.moellermp.com


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it's 12:31AM on a Wednesday and I just finished putting the first topcoat on the boat. I'll attach some pics of the paint, and the boat. And then it's time to pass out! Here ya go:


----------



## Neilyboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin' very good!! Sanding that thing down has been the most time consuming thing in my restore as well. Its a good feeling seeing it with a 'fresh' look after that paint is applied! Keep up the good work.

Neil


----------



## ober51 (Apr 29, 2009)

Agreed, great job. Such a good feeling when that coat of paint starts to bring it all together.


----------



## who pooted? (May 4, 2009)

Well I finally got the final topcoat on the boat and flipped her over back onto the trailer. \/ My next step is to sand down the tube railing and paint it flat black. I think I'm going to hold off on the camo because I can always come back and do that. I gotta admit the marsh grass color by itself is pretty good looking, I just may not camo it. It's time to start putting some decking up and get that thing in the water ASAP! Here's some pics I took in my garage (poor lighting)




Time for a beer! :beer: 

Shawn you're a dork! Bartle Doo


----------



## who pooted? (May 4, 2009)

I also have my old sturdy wooden deck for free if anyone wants it and lives nearby. It's great for a 14x36x18! It either gets given away or burned! I'll attach some pictures of it with carpet and without. I also have a hole drilled in it for a pedestal mount.


----------



## who pooted? (May 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of the blank canvas! I'm going to try and get a better picture so I can do some work on Auto-Cad or Microsoft Paint and plan out this build before I get to cutting!


----------



## who pooted? (May 13, 2009)

Here's some more pictures of the progress: partial front deck framing and finish paint(no camo yet)


----------



## who pooted? (May 25, 2009)

I've been really busy at work here lately and my boat build has suffered, but I've really made some ground in the last two days. I'll post some pics of the progress and my plans.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

Really cool set up! With the way youre setting it up, id be tempted to make that front battery storage a live well! Either way its pretty cool


----------



## who pooted? (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I thought about the whole live well thing, but I don't do tournaments in the flat bottom. Also I rarely keep what i catch. I primarily fish for sport. If I do decide to eat what I catch then I just throw em in the ice chest. 
I've got to admit this has been the funnest project I've ever worked on! 
If it wasn't for all the great ideas on this website and supportive people this project wouldn't be so.
Thanks to all,
Adam-Who Pooted?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 27, 2009)

Very nice! I love how the paint turned out.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 27, 2009)

What kind of cammo pattern are you thinking of?


----------



## who pooted? (May 27, 2009)

Cheeseball,
Right now I think I may not do the camo thing. I really just want to get the thing finished so I can start fishing. Originally this was going to be done in time for the spawn, but my wife delayed that by getting me to remodel a couple of rooms in our house!!!!!!!!! God love her! I really like the color that it is now. The only other paint I'm gonna do is some flat black on the top rail tubing. I figure I can always camo it later. I plan on repainting my engine as well.
I'm almost finished with the back of the boat as I illustrated in my drawings. Ran a little short on the square tubing. That crap is expensive at Home Depot. I can get it for almost half the price from a local steel supply company in Little Rock, but it takes 2-3 days to get in. By this point I've become to damned impatient to wait for it.
I really just want to go fishing in my boat!
Later,
Adam


----------



## who pooted? (May 27, 2009)

Cheeseball you got any ideas for a camo pattern? Maybe you've had some experience in this field. I really don't want to buy the kit. I'd like to make my own but as I stated earlier the color on it now ain't bad.


----------



## Nick Jones (May 28, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> Well it's 12:31AM on a Wednesday and I just finished putting the first topcoat on the boat. I'll attach some pics of the paint, and the boat. And then it's time to pass out! Here ya go:



Did you get your paint in Little Rock? If so where at? Art's? Also, I noticed you bought a quart! was that enough to do the entire outside? did you have any left over?

I painted mine white and keeping it clean on Lake Conway is a beach!

Another thing, If you like trot lining or yo-yoing you should give me a holler! I'm going to rig me up a trot line this weekend. Everyone says the flat heads are biting.


----------



## who pooted? (May 28, 2009)

I had to add a little thinner at the end, but that quart did finish the sides and top of the boat w/2 coats. Yeah I did buy it at Arts-Larry and them are good guys. I just wish they were a little cheaper!
I may have to do some fishing with ya sometime, but this weekend is a bust. I'm really trying to finish the boat and I've got a golf tourney coming up so I got to practice.
I love lake Conway! That place has got some great bass fishin, and stumps! I bet that white is pretty hard to keep clean out there. Did you do a flat white or gloss? The shinier the better protection. A lot of my friends with factory paint jobs on their alum/fiberglass use regular dish soap to clean the boat, then dry, then use Endust or some Old English spray cans of furniture polish to help protect the finish.
I've got an old wooden deck still in good shape from my first build on my boat, if you want it it's free. I put pictures of it on the first or second page of this thread.
Take it easy Nick and good luck with them ol cattyfish.
Adam


----------



## Nick Jones (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the offer but I finished my boat about 2 months ago. Here is the link if you want to check it out. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7167

Just give send me a email if you ever need a fishing buddy; [email protected]

I basically live up at Choctaw in the summer so we may be able to hit that up too!


----------



## who pooted? (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good man. I'll have to look ya up.
I'll check out the link to your build.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 28, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> Cheeseball you got any ideas for a camo pattern? Maybe you've had some experience in this field. I really don't want to buy the kit. I'd like to make my own but as I stated earlier the color on it now ain't bad.



Actually I do, I really like the angular look of this pattern. It reminds me of the WW I dazzle style cammo they put on battle ships. I think it would be pretty easy to replicate with ordinary old painter's blue tape. You already have one of the colors laid down as well.


----------



## who pooted? (May 28, 2009)

Cheeseball,
Thanks for the idea. After I finish the boat build and make my decision about the camo I'll definitely keep that pattern for consideration. I love this forum. Everyone is so helpful. One guy can benefit from so many others ideas! It's cool too because maybe that one thing you didn't think of or one thing you wanted to do may be done by others will some helpful encouragement. Also, you'd be able to see what your boat would've looked like had you done the other thing you wanted or forgot to do. 
Thanks for the help Mr Ball!  
Adam


----------



## shadow (May 29, 2009)

https://www.reelfootcustomcamo.com/ check that for ideas,i used pepsi cartons,cut the patterns to kind of copy what i liked and went from there


----------



## who pooted? (May 30, 2009)

Shadow got any pics of your boat?


----------



## who pooted? (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of the back of the boat. I've got the framing for the storage boxes done, the floor framing is next.


----------



## who pooted? (Jun 22, 2009)

A little more progress on the boat today, and some pictures of the engine that I'll be repainting. So far I've got the front hatches done, the recessed tray for the trolling motor foot pedal, and the initial stripping of the engine. Once the next two hatches are done the boat should just fly along. This will turn into a weekday project because me and my dad will be out of town in Bismark building a 28x40 screened in deck on my grandfather's lake house for the next 8-10 weekends! I love doing that kinda stuff with my dad. Real quality time!


----------



## coley (Jun 26, 2009)

Good work on the boat. Just found this site and have a 1432 mod in the works (at least in my head).
I see a familiar sticker on that boat. What part of Arkansas are you in?


----------



## who pooted? (Jun 29, 2009)

I live out in England. Nice little town. Great fishing spots and it's close to the river.


----------



## caveman (Jun 29, 2009)

looks good


----------



## who pooted? (Jun 30, 2009)

I should be getting my boat back either today or tomorrow from the welder. I had to get the corner bracing welded back on after removing the transom. WHen I get it back I should be able to really jump on this thing and get it done. 
The wife and I will also be taking a small 4th vacation in Branson, MO so this will delay it a little bit.


----------



## who pooted? (Jul 7, 2009)

Work on the boat's a little slow but I did get some things done. I fabricated the front deck and finished all the hatches up front. I also went back and shortened the width of the bench on the left rear of the boat. This gives a little more room down the middle. I'll just find a smaller ice chest to go over there as planned. I've done a little bit mo work on the boat, so here's some pics:


----------



## ben2go (Jul 7, 2009)

nice werk


----------



## Longcast8 (Jul 13, 2009)

How are you attaching the alum tubing? With rivets or screws???


----------



## Fish Taco (Jul 13, 2009)

Adam,

Congratulations on the work so far. I really like the tubing work and the paint job. Its looking great.

I have one question about your decking material. What is it? I can't tell from the pics and you didn't say what you're using for hatch covers and decking.

BTW, I'm located in Little Rock. Nice to see such nice work being done locally.


----------



## who pooted? (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm attaching everything with rivets. This whole build is being done with aluminum. (sheeting,angle,tubing,rivets)
The aluminum is 1/8" thick or 0.125 thick.
The hatches are made with all the above listed material. All custom work.
If you have any questions feel free to ask.

It's nice to here from a local. Right now I've got my boat at River Valley Marina. I'm having Ray weld on the front deck in the corners and other areas to make it a little more sturdy.
Fish Taco,
I work over at Spectrum Paints on Chenal Parkway if you're ever buy this way we can talk boats or if you need some paint for your home I can help you out. 
Do you have any pics of your build?


----------



## Fish Taco (Jul 14, 2009)

who pooted? said:


> I'm attaching everything with rivets. This whole build is being done with aluminum. (sheeting,angle,tubing,rivets)
> The aluminum is 1/8" thick or 0.125 thick.
> 
> Fish Taco,
> ...



I think I know where that is. I'll stop by sometime. No, no pics.. (and shhhh, its made out of fiberglass [GASP!!]).

I was referred to this site by one of the folks in Crappie.com as a great place to get some ideas on how to lay out the interior of my little boat. Its a semi-v hull flats skiff and I really need to do something to it to make it more fishable. 

I bought it as a quick fix to get on the water, as I'm addicted to all things boats and fishing. I've been looking for a nice hull (in aluminum of course) to start a project and will start posting pics when that happens. Mean time, I continue the search for the "perfect" 54" wide hull. I have a wonderful little 18HP Nissan 4 stroke that purrs like a sewing machine and I'm looking to trade up hulls before too much longer. 

Great work on your project! I'm impressed with it so far.


----------



## who pooted? (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. It's been fun thus far and only getting funner! Ain't country grammar awesome. 
I'd check craiglist.com for that "perfect" 54". I've seen plenty on their lately.
Tight Lines,
Adam


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2009)

I DEMAND MORE PICTURES AND UPDATES!


anything happenin with this mod? Its been a while 8)


----------



## who pooted? (Aug 11, 2009)

Plans got put on hold due to some construction my father and I have taken on. We've been spending all our extra time building a 36' x 28' screened in deck for my grandfather's lake house. I've missed my boat terribly, mainly because when it's 100 degrees outside while we're working I'm steadily seeing people fishing up and down the banks at the house. I've done a little work since last post now that we aren't working during the week out there, mainly just weekends now. I'm gonna work a little bit more on her tonight. I'll get some pics up shortly. 
This has been a terrible fishing year. I've not taken the boat out once! Betweeen remods at my house, my grandfather's deck, my one year anniversary with my wife, and a little vacation my time has been consumed by other things.
Will get back to her to be ready to fish by end of summer!
Adam


----------



## who pooted? (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaackkk! Sorry for being gone so long! Look at me acting like people could really give a crap :mrgreen: ! As i said in my last post things have been very busy for me. Another job was added that took up my free time after work. The in-laws needed a fence to be put up. So I've been working 10-11 hours a day at work then driving to the in-laws manually digging about 20 post holes and two huge holes for rail road cross tie posts for the big gate on their fence. I didn't know when they said we needed your help that it meant, "you're going to be doing this by your lonesome." Oh well, they are actually great people that I love dearly and who've been there for me in times of need. Well enough whining here's some pics:


----------



## who pooted? (Oct 13, 2009)

Got the front half carpeted, been too cold to do the back half to get proper adhesion for the contact cement. I've also camo'd the boat as well. I'm going to rip out the transom.....again! I have no idea why i replaced with exactly what was in there design wise. I used 2 treated 2x6 instead of a solid peice of doubled treated 3/4 plywood. Feel like an idiot. Good thing I'm replacing it though because it will be stronger plus I'm going to raise it 4 inches so my motor sits at the right height. I will try and take pics tonight.
Hope people are still intrested.
I promise it will be cool once it's done. The question is will it float? HA HA


----------



## russ010 (Oct 13, 2009)

great job man... you're giving me more and more ideas for when I eventually get started!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job on the decking/hatches! Looking forward to the finished product! 8)


----------



## fish18 (Oct 13, 2009)

What a great job! Like that it is all aluminum. Very Very nice.


----------



## who pooted? (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's some pics of the front carpet and camo on the boat. I call the pattern cat tail charisma :mrgreen: HA HA
You'll have to trust me on the camo. It doesn't look janxy in person. It really does look good and it's not finished. I'm going to have the old shark mouth on the front of the boat. The front two hatch lids were a little too big so I have to cut them back in order for them to fit. I thought I left enough room but apparently not.


----------



## who pooted? (Mar 27, 2010)

Well it's been a loooooooong time, but finally she's finished! Sorry I've not been able to post any pics. Work and life have gotten in the way. 
I went fishing today in my boat. This was the first time she's seen water since October of 2008. I caught a limit of bass in 3 and a half ours.


----------



## who pooted? (Mar 27, 2010)

Here are some pics of the huge screened in porch that me and my dad have been building since last September. Also I've included a pic of the smartest thing I've ever done with a nail gun!


----------



## SoFlaBassAddict (Mar 27, 2010)

I know that oh so fun feeling with the nail in the finger. It feels just fantastic doesn't it. The sad part is how much it hurts the next morning....


----------



## Henry Hefner (Mar 27, 2010)

Of course I gotta say I love the paint job, but seriously, great job all around!


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ow? That looks almost photoshopped... But obviously it isn't, right? How'd that one happen?

Btw, nice looking fishing rig


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 19, 2010)

Definitely not photoshopped. I was putting some corner mold on the parapet wall on the deck and the nail ricocheted off the rafter's hurricane clip. Was quite the surprise, but didn't really hurt. Felt like hitting my finger with a hammer, just a lot more pressure. Pulled it out and got back to work.

Thanks for the compliment on my boat. With me, 8 poles, 12 full (really full) plano boxes, and all the mods I did to the boat I gps'd it at a top speed of 22 mph. Same set up with 2 people i can get between 17-20.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 19, 2010)

Impressive build.


----------

